# Silver Fox or NZ?



## Harbisgirl (Jul 6, 2016)

Experienced meat rabbit peeps: NZ or Silver Fox? I know that NZ or CA/NZ cross is very popular, but has anybody tried Silver Fox and then went back to NZ? A lady on a different page posted pics of her Silver Fox rabbits. Processed at 12 weeks, forage and fodder fed, dress out at 3.4 - 4 pounds. That sounds pretty good. But if they're so great, why aren't they more popular, I wonder? Meat to bone ratio, maybe?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 6, 2016)

Wish I could help you more, but I prefer the white varieties because the hair doesn't stick to or look as noticeable on the meat.
I have had some pretty Chinchilla Satins back in the day and the hair would rinse off pretty well.
My experience is that the variety that grows 8-10 lbs all taste abt the same.


----------



## 63redtudor (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm not sure the Silver fox was ever really super common to begin with. They were developed in the inter-war (WW1 - WW2) years and as far as I know are a uniquely US breed. They were mostly bred for the fur, though they do have a good meat-to-bone ratio. After WW2 the rabbit fur industry basically collapsed and its only been recently that they are staring to make a comeback. 
My wife and I all ready had rabbits & had the opportunity to aquire a few. They do pretty well with the backyard herd/urban homesteading as they are a dual purpose breed. We keep them outside (undercover) and they seem to handle both the heat of the summer as well as the cold winters that eastern Colorado is subjected to. We've also really tried to vary the diet and they seem to really like the hay & other, non-pellets we give them. Not all that sure they grow as fast as NZ or Californians. We usually butcher at around 12-15 weeks. Taste, well, thats a matter of opinion regardless of what anyone will tell you! Don't know yet what we are going to make with the pelts, but whatever it ends up being, its going to be WARM.


----------



## TAH (Jul 31, 2016)

@Genipher


----------



## TAH (Jul 31, 2016)

@Genipher


----------



## secuono (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to keep them. 
Getting excellent stock is very hard. Everyone and their cousin breeds them to sell for the money. Few can still live up to their great meat to bone ratio. 
They are super sweet rabbits and grow well if you find the right genetics.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

We had Silver Foxes about 10 years ago: two does and a buck.
They truly were "gentle giants".
I only fed them oats, hay, and veggies and they loved it.
I think we processed the kits around 12-14 weeks. It's hard to remember, it's been so long.
They were a good rabbit breed and now, I regret selling them. They're hard to find!


----------

